# new to spot's any help out there?



## Archer469 (Mar 20, 2009)

I shot mostly fita tourneys for years so it seemed impractical to alter my setup for one or two shoots a year. Next year however I will be shooting x jammer 27's. Bigger shafts will hopefully make up for any small twitches that follow me to Vegas. Cut slightly longer than I draw and heavy points made for me by Saunders. Can't wait to see what happens. Meet you at the bar after the lines are shot!


----------



## blueglide1 (Jun 29, 2006)

This is what I shoot and have had great success with the set up.
Easton X-7 Eclipse 2712s,32 in,4" feathers straight clamp offset fletched,250gr pro points-{ competitionarcheryproducts.com } Easton super 3-D nocks.
Anywhere from 55-60lbs is about right for these,I am at 58 lbs.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

shooting X-Jammer 27's with 200 gr. points cut about 30" long with either 4" feathers or quick spin 2.25's and pin nocks. I'm shooting a Contender Elite at 31" and 60lbs. for a scope lens I'm using a true spot 6X-3/8.


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

2712 x7, 32"long, 300gr easton point, 4" helical feathers, Hoyt Vantage 28.5", 55lbs
scope - 6x with a small black dot ontop of a yellow dot
rest - trophy taker w/.012 blade


----------



## garchery1 (Mar 23, 2006)

BowStrapped said:


> 2712 x7, 32"long, 300gr easton point, 4" helical feathers, Hoyt Vantage 28.5", 55lbs
> scope - 6x with a small black dot ontop of a yellow dot
> rest - trophy taker w/.012 blade



whats the black dot ontop of a yellow dot about? What does this do for the archer?

thanks for all the help guys, deff. set me in the right direction.


----------



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

I shoot G2 Triple x's i believe those are 2712's , 29-30inch long and i shoot 4" Helical feathers on X knocks .. i believe thats the only knock you can run on these... Now as far as sights and stablizers thats limited to your class that you wish to shoot. 

Pro or Freestyle AA - anything goes 

FSL - Fingers all goes 

Bowhunter FS - No more than 12" stablizer off front of riser, Sight - No lens cant be more that 12" off front of riser, V-bars are ok in the new rules. 

The list goes on and on .. so choose you class carefully that you with to shoot. 

Since im a big bowhunter i shoot all Bowhunter freestyle ... and frankly most of that guys that are real good in this glass will shoot just as well as the PRO and Freestyle AA guys will.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

Been shooting 2512's 32" with a 200 grain propoints, but Lancaster has X-Jammer 26's on sale for 49.99 dozen so I got 3 dozen.


----------



## lakertaker40 (Feb 8, 2005)

I shoot easton 2712s , 300 pro points, 3" feathers @ 32" arrows 50lbs. takes awile to get there LOL

Scope 1 3/4 tru spot. 3/8 grind 6X


----------



## "Supertec" (Sep 3, 2009)

As far as lens go ..... everything up to a 4x you can shoot without a peep clearifier...if you start going above that you'll need a peep clearifier ..and they offer different tints in those.


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

garchery1 said:


> whats the black dot ontop of a yellow dot about? What does this do for the archer?
> 
> .


For me its a solution for when Im shooting most any face target. I initially did this for a 900 round, the black is easily seen at long distance against a yellow face, at 40yds when theres alot of arrows in the center you tend to not see much yellow, so the yellow then is easily seen against the dark spot which is made up of the many arrows all clumped together. This same color shows great against the vegas face and 5-spot to along with all the field and hunter faces.


----------

